# sig



## woody1960 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cant seem to figure out how to post a sig.Thanks.


----------



## meateater (Dec 23, 2010)

This should help. The wiki section is a great resource for everything.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/signature-tutorial


----------



## woody1960 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

